# NorCal / Honda 1332 / first post.



## cyr308 (Jan 19, 2016)

I recently bought a house in Northern California and need to clear the snow from the drive. It is a long loop about 1000ft, with an incline and decline. 

I am looking for a Honda 1332 ATD and wanted to know if people had recommendations for a good dealer in Northern California. I am not far from Mount Shasta. 

Thanks, 
Cyril.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Cyril, welcome to SBF. Can't make any specific recommendations, but Honda provides a dealer locator service on their web site. Hopefully another member will come along with some good words about a dealer in your area.

Honda Power Equipment - Find a dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Honda snow blower dealers close to you:

Lee's Honda
2230 Larkspur Ln
Redding, CA 96002-0612
(530) 221-6788

Hubbards Ace Home Center
2830 Crater Lake Hwy
Medford, OR 97504-4702
(541) 773-6603

Curry Equipment
15745 Highway 101 S
Brookings, OR 97415-9560
(541) 469-7360

Chico Power Equipment
2795 Esplanade
Chico, CA 95973-1114
(530) 893-3030

Pape' Machinery, Inc.
48428 Hwy 299 E
Fall River Mills, CA 96028
(530) 336-5549

Dave's Small Engine Repair
1400 Main St # D
Weaverville, CA 96093
(530) 623-9163

Pape' Machinery, Inc.
21600 Highway 39
Merrill, OR 97633
(541) 798-5660

Stroup's Power Equipment, Inc.
2236 Churn Creek Rd
Redding, CA 96002-0743
(530) 221-5155

Coastal Farm & Ranch
6225 S 6th St
Klamath Falls, OR 97603-7114
(541) 882-5548

Pape' Machinery, Inc.
500 Pech Rd
Central Point, OR 97502-3182
(541) 826-2422

Coastal Farm & Ranch
7303 Crater Lake Hwy
White City, OR 97503-1661
(541) 830-3713 

Find more here:
*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## cyr308 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks. I saw that list. I made a couple of calls a week or so a go and now I am here looking for a recommendation based on prior experience.


----------



## Lonstar (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a Honda 828TAS that I bought 20 years ago (1/19/96), and sold 7 years ago when I bought a 1132TAS. Both track drive, both electric start. They're excellent machines and go through anything.

I live in PA, we got over 30" of snow this past weekend and the 1132 performed as expected, it went right through it, even the area along the street where the plows piled up the snow (much heavier and denser than the fluffy stuff on the driveway and sidewalk). It can really throw it too, it's very impressive how far they throw snow, no matter how wet it is. Honda's are more expensive than most, but I wouldn't consider buying any other brand.

I also have a single stage Honda, a 621 that's over 25 years old, and it's been a great little blower. It can't throw the wet stuff like a dual stage, but it's great for light snow (<10" or so). I decided to take the 621 to an apt bldg I own, so I just bought the new 720 single stage last week. This snow was way too much for it, but I used it for some clean up and it worked fine.

The dual stage track blowers are heavy machines, you have to muscle them a bit, kinda show 'em whose boss, but they get it done. I don't have any experience with wheel driven dual stage blowers, so I can't offer an opinion on them.

The only recommendation I have is to get one with electric start. In the spring I change the oil and wash them, put Sta-Bil in the gas and run them for a bit, then turn the fuel off and let them run until they stall. It's nice to have electric start the following winter when I turn the gas on and start them for the first time.

The only reason I got rid of the 828 was because I found the 1132 at a yard sale for a very good price - I felt like I stole it  The guy bought it the year before and used it once, the paint on the inside of the auger housing around the augers/impeller wasn't even scratched. He was moving to a condo and no longer needed it. I sold the 828 to a coworker of mine, when I talked to him today he told me how fantastic it worked for him this past weekend in snow that was higher that the auger housing on the 'ol 828. This is from a guy who knows zero about power equipment maintenance, he just parks it in his garage when he's done with it and pulls it out when he needs it. What kills me is he didn't even know (forgot) it had electric start. He didn't use the blower at all last year, so it's been sitting for 2 years untouched. He said he turned the gas on, turned the key on, and it started on the first pull. The 828 is 20 years old and still going strong....that alone tells you a lot about Honda's. When he was telling me this I honestly regretted selling it.


----------

